# Wether or sell?



## August11 (May 23, 2016)

We just had our first buckling. We are raising meat goats and im curious as to what you all think we should do with him? Would it make more sense from a business perspective to wether it or sell it early ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That would depend on his genetics...not all bucks should remain in the breeding pen. Its a hard call because they are all cute lol...but look at both mom and dad...then really look at him...are there qualities that will make him an amazing sire?? if not...then I would wether him as a pet/ companion or meat market...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My two cents......you have 2-3 months to decide if he's good and try and sell him. Let him grow for a month and if he looks good then try and get some interest in him. If no one wants him by 3 months band him. If he looks yuck to you at about 2 months then band him. Not everyone raises boers for meat or for show. I have one lady that will buy a plain Joe Buck from me every few years. She just wants weed eaters and loves her goats so wants to add to the here and have babies running around. My thought on it is why not sell to her even though she wants less then perfect bucks (because that's all she can afford) and let someone else sell to her? She was a real eye opener for me so now unless there is a super big flaw to them or they are just really blah to me I put them up for sale as a buck. I waste a few minutes of my life and if no interest they are banded


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

In my opinion, only the best boys should be going out as bucks. Easier said then done, of course!  

My first year, I looked at it from a money-making perspective. Bucks are worth more than wethers, so I sold the boys as bucks if people were interested and wethers if they weren't. 

After that, I started thinking it over and realized that's probably not the way to go. A buck is half the herd, and letting a bunch of so-so bucks out into the goat world is only going to bring the breed down. So, after that I started seriously evaluating every buck born on the farm and I only let my very best leave intact. 
Also, selling bucks is like creating your own competition!  So, the money-making angle is still satisfied as you keep the number of other breeders in your area from rising too sharply.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Though, it all depends on how the bucks looks and what each breeder wants to do.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wether him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> In my opinion, only the best boys should be going out as bucks. Easier said then done, of course!
> 
> My first year, I looked at it from a money-making perspective. Bucks are worth more than wethers, so I sold the boys as bucks if people were interested and wethers if they weren't.
> 
> ...


Lol I like you, you think like I do on that last part lol I wasn't saying I sell these less then perfect bucks for very little. I have a saying, if you want balls you pay for them lol but you are right, and if we are speaking of registered stock then you also have to think about your name too. If you have a bunch of really ugly bucks out there with your name on them people are going to think you only have, to put it frankly, crap goats. I have sold full blood boers with no papers because no way do I want my name on that! This year is actually the first time I'm going against that rule because I have a little guy who was a triplet and they chewed mama up and she got mastitis. He's a little guy but I know he will amount to something with time.
But honestly the whole thinking of sell only the best. There is NOTHING wrong with that thinking at all! A lot of people look at it the same way. And you are 100% right that a buck makes half the herd. I have always believed that to be true and after this kidding when I used my new buck that I got a little carried away on my bidding and paid A LOT for, it really smacked me In the face on how true that is. But there was a time that all I had was $300 and I'm happy I was able to find a ok buck to start out with so I try not to judge on other people who are like that. If they are new I try to stress my opinion on going for the best you can but I won't be pushy about it either


----------

